# Clinton River Salmon/Steelies



## Chinooker (Oct 22, 2002)

I was just wondering if there is any salmon steelie action on the clinton river around the Yates Cider Mill Dam? Haven't had much time to get up North and fish and would like to try my luck down here. Thanks alot!


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

last week was a blast you can see them all over but this week so far I was there yesterday and met northern outdoorsman nothing, nada, zero, skunk and they where all gone nothing in sight even one. I dont know if N.O. got any last night


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Looks like it is slowing down. Check out your Private message box. Some questions for you guys.


----------



## fishpinoy27 (Oct 19, 2002)

I got your PM stelmon, and I understand it


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Stelmon,
Ditto to what fishinpjoy said.

Fishinpjoy - check your private message box.


----------

